# Using pro-amps with an avr or pre-amp/processor?



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

I was just wondering if it is possible to use a pro-amp, such as a crown or peavy, or even a behringer, along with a modern avr with pre outs or a similar modern home theater pre-amp? There are some good deals on a few peavy and crown amps at one of my local pawn shops, so I am just curious as to whether they might be able to be connected to my pre-amp that I use for home theater? Oh and this is not for a subwoofer either, but rather to power my front trio, l/c/r.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Jetjones said:


> I was just wondering if it is possible to use a pro-amp, such as a crown or peavy, or even a behringer, along with a modern avr with pre outs or a similar modern home theater pre-amp? There are some good deals on a few peavy and crown amps at one of my local pawn shops, so I am just curious as to whether they might be able to be connected to my pre-amp that I use for home theater? Oh and this is not for a subwoofer either, but rather to power my front trio, l/c/r.


Hello, 
A significant number of our Members use Professional Amplifiers with AVR's. I have rarely if ever heard complaints about doing so. Many use the Behringer EP Series to good effect it would seem. 
Cheers, 
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

with full range you want to be careful what amps you use as some can be fairly noisy (hiss) a crown amp would probably be better than the others mentioned.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Another thing to look at (and this may seem obvious) is the connection on the back of the amp. Not all will have RCA/XLR inputs/outputs and may require adapters.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, you can use a pro amp. But the basic question/situation is the same as for a consumer amp: There’s no reason to use outboard amplification unless you have a compelling need for it.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Are there any specific Crown or Behringer models that you guys would recommend for my mains and center channels?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Personally I would not use Behringer for any full range duty as they tend to be fairly noisy. I really like the Samson Servo line of amps (I have two of them). They use Toroidal power supplies giving you fantastic clean power for the money. The Servo 300 or 600 are a great choice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too feel the same way about Behringer, but usually just bite my tongue due to so many being so passionate about them. One of my best friends from the time we played AYSO Soccer when we were 6 is a Professional Horn Player, Owns a Professional Studio, and played in a fairly large Band and just mentioning Behringer elicits laughter and derision. I think Crown would be a much better call.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Crown XLS Drivecore

even has RCA inputs


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have never used an Behringer, but as I recently purchased a Crown to drive my mains, I can say that I am really impressed with their ability to provide good, clean power. Since I solved my ground loop issue, I NEVER hear the amp.


----------



## Jetjones (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok so I am considering three Crown XLS-202's but I am not sure how to hook them up to my Anthem AVM-20? The Crown website list it as having balancd XLR inputs and Speakon outputs. I only recently purchased the Anthem and it hasn't arrived yet so I can't look at the back panel. I would assume that I could run balanced XLR cables from the Crown to my Anthem, but how do I hook my speakers up to the Speakon connectors in the Crown?


P.S. are there any older Crown models that would work good but cost less? The Crown XLS-202 is over $300.00 which is going to take me a while to save up for three of them. Suggestions for older and/or cheaper pro-amps to use with my Anthem AVM-20 for powering the front treo in my home theater?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Don't get the XLS-202, get the XLS 1000 Drivecore. You'll still have to save, as they are $300, but they are more powerful and have RCA inputs and speaker binding posts which accept bananas, spades or bare wire.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Jetjones said:


> The Crown website list it as having balancd XLR inputs and Speakon outputs. I only recently purchased the Anthem and it hasn't arrived yet so I can't look at the back panel. I would assume that I could run balanced XLR cables from the Crown to my Anthem, but how do I hook my speakers up to the Speakon connectors in the Crown?


Both Crown models mentioned have standard binding posts. That said, in order to use Speakons with the amp, you’d have to attach Speakon connectors to your speaker cable at the amplifier end.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes, you can use XLR cables between the AVM-20 and the pro audio amp, so any pro audio amp with XLR inputs are in play. Using the speaker terminal binding posts for bananas, spades or bare wire might be better than Speakon which are more of a pro audio application which makes setup and teardown easier but don't particularly add anything soundwise.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

JetJ,

You probably know this already but here it is..., Of course your choice the CrownXLS202 (w/402,602,802) is an analog power amp with 600w output in bridged-mono. These analog amps weigh in at 25 - 75lbs. All of the Crown amps have speaker 5 way binding posts for use with bare speaker wire or bananas or spades that is just a twin lead out to the speaker. Bridged -Mono is simply using the pos of speaker #1 and the neg of speaker #2.

The XLS1000 thru 5000 are Digital amps. Although the digital amps give you a little more power for the money the sound is little improved. I mean all Dig and Analog have a damping factor of greater than 200 which is very good the THD is unchanged @ .5% when compared to a Denon @ .0057%. 

I am not sure of the analog but the Digital amps have 2 small Toroidal trans. that clean up the power supply and in effect the output power wattage. The analog amps must use them as well. But nothing to write home about.

In any case with your Anthem Pre/Pro WOW and Crown Amps you will have enough power to fill an auditorium when using enough speakers, a 7.2 is enough. 

The only potential problem I find is playing at low volume in a 14' x 20 HT you will hear amp noise. With more volume comes more noise. You may actually hear the amp noise above the Fan noise. Again unlike a Denon AVR or a PS Audio 200 watt stereo amp or any decent stereo amp.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

What I really wanted to say is this in a theater fan noise is negligible the the Amps are 20 to 40 feet from any audience and the speakers are 7-9 feet high on a wall and off axis for direct seating so no speaker/Amp hiss. 

You could love Crown and if you are over 50yrs and partially deaf, Amp and Fan Noise may not be an issue..., just turn up the volume. 

Ya know..., I'll admit I look at things differently than most. Here I am begining with a THD of .005% and I am concerned with cleaning up the power even further with exchanging Oxygen free copper wiring for Professor Ohno Continuous Cast 99.99999% pure copper wiring getting rid of Nickle or Gold plated brass as well and going with Rhodium plate 7N OCC copper. The sound is..., beyond description @ HTS But if you connect your 802's and any other speaker I'll bet when you hear my system you will hear at least one more instrument and each instrument will play as if in the room with you. Each instrument will play musically and with full character. 

But maybe you get all this and more from your Crown. I really do not know for sure. I have an old friend who plays the Piano and Organ and he loves Crown amps for Professional and home use. I remember it all sounded pretty good to me. But its been 10yrs or more since I've done any listening..., in fact he may not even like Crown today, but I don't know what better could be. I like my New Fender Mustang V Head and Duel Showman full stack but I don't play my home music thru this..., I have thought about it several times with the Duel 15" Fender speakers it'll probably sound like a "Voice of the theater" a friend uses for his home stereo. In any case..., do it!!! Then you can let us know how it works. Of course everything is so subjective, I'll bet you'll love it.


----------

